# (WARNING, SLIGHTLY ****) Francisco Lachowski.



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Does anyone else think that Francisco Lachowski has the perfect face?




























Some female opinions would also be welcome.

@Lotte @Kristina @Pinky @Skye666 @Merkleman


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes said:


> Does anyone else think that Francisco Lachowski has the perfect face?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really dont think that guy is interested in female opinions TBH.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

aren't you actually **** tho?

or is that someone else on here


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Erm....no.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

JuggernautJake said:


> aren't you actually **** tho?
> 
> or is that someone else on here


Its a bodybuilding forum, it will be teeming with gay men.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

JuggernautJake said:


> aren't you actually **** tho?
> 
> or is that someone else on here


Most of them...


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

JuggernautJake said:


> aren't you actually **** tho?
> 
> or is that someone else on here


Yeah, but I gave the warning for other guys who aren't too comfortable with gayish stuff.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Erm....no.


Too boyish?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

looks like a young Jonny Depp


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> looks like a young Jonny Depp


Kinda yeah


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> No lol, looks too young.


He's married with a kid


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> looks like a young Jonny Depp
> 
> View attachment 169849


Now i wouldn't kick him out of bed:wub:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes said:


> Does anyone else think that Francisco Lachowski has the perfect face?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't say he's got a perfect face, wouldn't say he's bust either. Think he's one of them where he looks nice in some pics but not in others. If you get what i mean?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Who?!


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

He could do modelling for sure, has a really symmetrical face and good bone structure. No golden ratio though.

(im a model and thats why I can say this, not because I'm a uphill gardener lads before you start)


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Now i wouldn't kick him out of bed:wub:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> looks like a young Jonny Depp


tbh they look nothing alike imo lol


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Wouldn't say he's got a perfect face, wouldn't say he's bust either. Think he's one of them where he looks nice in some pics but not in others. If you get what i mean?


Kinda, I haven't found a bad pic of him yet though.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

lewishart said:


> He could do modelling for sure, has a really symmetrical face and good bone structure. No golden ratio though.
> 
> (im a model and thats why I can say this, not because I'm a uphill gardener lads before you start)


Do you have a golden ratio?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

lewishart said:


> He could do modelling for sure, has a really symmetrical face and good bone structure. No golden ratio though.
> 
> (im a model and thats why I can say this, not because I'm a uphill gardener lads before you start)


If you're a model you should have heard of Francisco Lachowski surely?

Random question, would you say you're better looking than him?


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

banzi said:


> Do you have a golden ratio?


Nah im a ugly troll mate.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

lewishart said:


> He could do modelling for sure, has a really symmetrical face and good bone structure. No golden ratio though.
> 
> (im a model and thats why I can say this, not because I'm a uphill gardener lads before you start)


lol you seen the list of brands he's modelled for yet? :lol:

brb no golden ratio


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes said:


> Kinda, I haven't found a bad pic of him yet though.




And one with his "beard"


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Perfect face for what?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

lewishart said:


> Nah im a ugly troll mate.


Im not being ****y, I have no idea what it means.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes said:


> Does anyone else think that Francisco Lachowski has the perfect face?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha  whatever floats it mate


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)




----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes said:


> If you're a model you should have heard of Francisco Lachowski surely?
> 
> Random question, would you say you're better looking than him?


I have done mate, he's from brazil, my friend met him at a shoot.

Good looking is subjective in the modelling world. A model isn't nessarily good looking, a good model takes good pictures and looks good from multiple angles. Also has the ability to pull off many different styles of clothing.

It also depends on what modelling you want to do, promo, fashion, glamour, catwalk, print, headshot etc etc.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes said:


>


Top pic he looks like a sausage jocky for a "mans" magazine haha

Also looks like that dude who pretend to be thick who was in celebrity jungle


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

lewishart said:


> I have done mate, he's from brazil, my friend met him at a shoot.
> 
> Good looking is subjective in the modelling world. A model isn't nessarily good looking, a good model takes good pictures and looks good from multiple angles. Also has the ability to pull off many different styles of clothing.
> 
> It also depends on what modelling you want to do, promo, fashion, glamour, catwalk, print, headshot etc etc.


You said "he could do modelling" lol, sounds like you're lying out of your **** tbh


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Arizona Muse for instance, she models for Estee Lauder as of recently, she looks like a alien, but takes fantastic shots and looks really good. But no she's not hot, sexy or good looking IMO.

If i had to categorise someone that we can relate to, sergi constance is very good looking, really attractive face structure.

And I do have a girlfriend yes for 4 years, I'm not quier, I just can recognise when someone has a good features.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Top pic he looks like a sausage jocky for a "mans" magazine haha
> 
> Also looks like that dude who pretend to be thick who was in celebrity jungle


If he isnt gay hes a very good actor.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

zyphy said:


> You said "he could do modelling" lol, sounds like you're lying out of your **** tbh


I really have no reason to, maybe your jealous I'm not sure.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

lewishart said:


> Arizona Muse for instance, she models for Estee Lauder as of recently, she looks like a alien, but takes fantastic shots and looks really good. But no she's not hot, sexy or good looking IMO.
> 
> If i had to categorise someone that we can relate to, sergi constance is very good looking, really attractive face structure.
> 
> And I do have a girlfriend yes for 4 years, *I'm not quier,* I just can recognise when someone has a good features.


I thought being homophobic could hurt a models career?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

lewishart said:


> I really have no reason to, maybe your jealous I'm not sure.


Jealous? Lol not really mate, you sound like you're chatting a bunch of bollocks to me, I've got no aspirations to be a model

and wouldn't want to so it means nothing to me


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

lewishart said:


> Arizona Muse for instance, she models for Estee Lauder as of recently, she looks like a alien, but takes fantastic shots and looks really good. But no she's not hot, sexy or good looking IMO.
> 
> If i had to categorise someone that we can relate to, sergi constance is very good looking, really attractive face structure.
> 
> And I do have a girlfriend yes for 4 years, I'm not quier, I just can recognise when someone has a good features.


Female supermodels all kind of look a bit strange/exotic though don't they?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes said:


> Female supermodels all kind of look a bit strange/exotic though don't they?


Yeah that's true- exotic features is what catches the eye.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Oi who the fcuk said you could use my photos?


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes said:


> Female supermodels all kind of look a bit strange/exotic though don't they?


Yeah its a strange concept really, Camren Bicondova, she's a actor in Gotham and a few other series etc, but she's a model and odd as hell looking lol.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes said:


> Does anyone else think that Francisco Lachowski has the perfect face?
> 
> Some female opinions would also be welcome.
> 
> @Lotte @Kristina @Pinky @Skye666 @Merkleman


This has called me away from some really last minute work lol. I have to say a resounding; No. Cute yes, perfect no.

I'm more of a Robert Downey Jr, Tom Hardy, David Gandy kindof girl :stuart:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Verno said:


> Oi who the fcuk said you could use my photos?


You're kidding nobody, sh1tbag. We all know you've got a face like a donkey having an orgasm.

And OP, I love how Merkleman is on your tag list for female opinions and nobody questions it.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> You're kidding nobody, sh1tbag. We all know you've got a face like a donkey having an orgasm.
> 
> And OP, I love how Merkleman is on your tag list for female opinions and nobody questions it.


lol, Merkleman didn't even mention it. :lol:


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

banzi said:


> I thought being homophobic could hurt a models career?


Im not being homophobic, one of my close mates is gay.... but you wouldnt know that would you, so don't jump to conclusions. And don't come here looking to pick a argument mate.

I said that because unfortunatly a lot of lads on here seem to be afraid of the gay concept, I couldn't care, whatever makes you happy you go for it, just aint for me personally.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

lewishart said:


> *Im not being homophobic, one of my close mates is gay..*.. but you wouldnt know that would you, so don't jump to conclusions. And don't come here looking to pick a argument mate.
> 
> I said that because unfortunatly a lot of lads on here seem to be afraid of the gay concept, I couldn't care, whatever makes you happy you go for it, just aint for me personally.


Racist people always say they have black friends, thats how they give away their racism.

Calling people "queer" isn't the norm if you accept gay people.

Stop kicking when you fall in quicksand, you sink faster.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

looks like a little boy,doubt he even has any hair around his worm yet.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

graham58 said:


> looks like a little boy,doubt he even has any hair around his worm yet.


He's 22 married with a kid believe it or not.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Doesn't look even remotely masculine to me, so I'm out.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

How old are you mate?



Gary29 said:


> Doesn't look even remotely masculine to me, so I'm out.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes said:


> How old are you mate?


wrong side of 30 so I realise my opinion on modern masculinity don't really count anymore lol


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> wrong side of 30 so I realise my opinion on modern masculinity don't really count anymore lol


No it's not that, I know he isn't very masculine. I think maybe as people get older they prefer more masculine men? I've just turned 21 so maybe my tastes will change.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Yes said:


> Does anyone else think that Francisco Lachowski has the perfect face?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :ban:


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

The Lifter said:


> :ban:


lol what for?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Yes said:


> lol what for?


It should be self explanatory.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

The Lifter said:


> It should be self explanatory.


Nope. Can you explain it to me please?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Yes said:


> Nope. Can you explain it to me please?


LOL, the **** post. Putting a warning in parenthesis doesn't get you off the hook.

I'm only taking the **** anyway, I'm not seriously suggesting you should be banned.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

The Lifter said:


> LOL, the **** post. Putting a warning in parenthesis doesn't get you off the hook.
> 
> I'm only taking the **** anyway, I'm not seriously suggesting you should be banned.


But you are appaulled by his lifestyle choices, Gotcha.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Katielou22 what do you think babes


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

The Lifter said:


> LOL, the **** post. Putting a warning in parenthesis doesn't get you off the hook.
> 
> I'm only taking the **** anyway, I'm not seriously suggesting you should be banned.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

banzi said:


> Calling people "queer" isn't the norm if you accept gay people.


Times have changed. Queer is commonly used in the community.

And, the guy in the OP is way too pretty.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

banzi said:


> But you are appaulled by his lifestyle choices, Gotcha.


I like how you pick up on the occasional homophobia but pinky calling him a sausage jockey from one of them gay "mens" mags was fine

Has your relationship with tommy made you curious?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Just before this thread goes full **** I think it's time to redress the balance, so here's a pic for the lads.......


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Varg said:


> Times have changed. Queer is commonly used in the community.
> 
> And, the guy in the OP is way too pretty.


If Lewishart is gay then its acceptable.

Its like the N word in the black community, depends who uses it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

mrwright said:


> I like how you pick up on the occasional homophobia but pinky calling him a sausage jockey from one of them gay "mens" mags was fine
> 
> Has your relationship with tommy made you curious?


Wow, even more suggestions that being gay is somehow something to be mocked.

Way to go mate.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

One for all the gheys to drool over. Danny Schwartz, one of my best mates best mates. He's also in the new tv show Taking New York and models for Calvin Klein.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Just before this thread goes full **** I think it's time to redress the balance, so here's a pic for the lads.......


What is it?


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

I must say, he looks pretty f*cking ugly next to my avi.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

banzi said:


> But you are appaulled by his lifestyle choices, Gotcha.


The entire exchange was a p1ss take.


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

MFM said:


> One for all the gheys to drool over. Danny Schwartz, one of my best mates best mates. He's also in the new tv show Taking New York and models for Calvin Klein.
> 
> View attachment 169864


fuuuuuuuuck yes! ...I'd do him, i'd do him reeeeal good!

also @Yes no mate that boy is fvcking minging, most gay guys i know like men not boys!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

The Lifter said:


> The entire exchange was a p1ss take.


Always look over your shoulder while peddling backwards.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Marvin Monkey said:


> fuuuuuuuuck yes! ...I'd do him, i'd do him reeeeal good!
> 
> also @Yes no mate that boy is fvcking minging, most gay guys i know like men not boys!


Lol how is he minging?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

If I was gay, I wouldn't be attracted to him. I'd prefer em rougher looking!!


----------



## Katielou22 (Apr 9, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Katielou22 what do you think babes


Ugh not my type, way too skinny and young looking for me haha


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Katielou22 said:


> Ugh not my type, way too skinny and young looking for me haha


Watch out, ya baps are falling out.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MFM said:


> One for all the gheys to drool over. Danny Schwartz, one of my best mates best mates. He's also in the new tv show Taking New York and models for Calvin Klein.
> 
> View attachment 169864


you got that pic laminated?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Heavyassweights said:


> you got that pic laminated?


He's working on it.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> you got that pic laminated?


Nah I know him in real life so I can cop a feel fo reeeel brav.


----------



## Katielou22 (Apr 9, 2015)

MFM said:


> Watch out, ya baps are falling out.


Just the tip of the iceberg I'd say... Haha


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Katielou22 said:


> Just the tip of the iceberg I'd say... Haha


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes said:


> Lol how is he minging?


Oriental, plastic and baby faced, i mean are you sure he's actually male and not one of them Thai lady boys?

If I was going to dip my toe in the water I'd at least want to come away with a stubble rash for my efforts! :thumb:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Erm no.. maybe when I was about 15 I might have had a crush on him. :lol:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> Racist people always say they have black friends, thats how they give away their racism.
> 
> Calling people "queer" isn't the norm if you accept gay people.
> 
> Stop kicking when you fall in quicksand, you sink faster.


You gotta be taking the p1ss??


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> You gotta be taking the p1ss??


Saying "I have black friends" indicates you see a difference between the black ones and white ones, why should it matter.

Think about this

If you were describing a friend of yours to someone who didnt know them and they were black, how long would you get into the description of them before you mentioned their colour?

Now, how long would it be if they were white?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Just before this thread goes full **** I think it's time to redress the balance, so here's a pic for the lads.......


isn't that big als other half ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> Saying "I have black friends" indicates you see a difference between the black ones and white ones, why should it matter.
> 
> Think about this
> 
> ...


I wouldnt describe him/her as black, id more than likely say jamaican.

2 lads sitting at a bar, one white, one jamacian, both shaven heads, both black trousers/white shirt, so on and so forth, how would you describe them to your friend?

I have loads of friends i dont say i have white ones and black ones, unless i have 2 of the same name which i do then i say "natalie the black girl" which she doesnt mind. So does that make me racist??

One of my old friends always says she prefers to be called black then coloured.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> I wouldnt describe him/her as black, id more than likely say jamaican.
> 
> 2 lads sitting at a bar, one white, one jamacian, both shaven heads, both black trousers/white shirt, so on and so forth, how would you describe them to your friend?
> 
> ...


You still call people coloured?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> You still call people coloured?


You never answered by question, how would you describe to people with the same name, simiar apperance etc?

I never said i called her coloured, thats what she said/prefers. i dont tend to identify people by colour, i usually say jamacian lad, indian lad etc, apart from white people i say white people.

With people like you its why this world is so full of fairy people who take offense to sh1t on other peoples behalf etc. Its a joke. I wouldnt give two sh1ts if someone refered to me as white, british etc. People are pathetic


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> You never answered by question, how would you describe to people with the same name, simiar apperance etc?
> 
> I never said i called her coloured, thats what she said/prefers. i dont tend to identify people by colour, i usually say jamacian lad, indian lad etc, apart from white people i say white people.
> 
> With people like you its why this world is so full of fairy people who take offense to sh1t on other peoples behalf etc. Its a joke. I wouldnt give two sh1ts if someone refered to me as white, british etc. People are pathetic


Dear me,,what a rant.

To be fair you never answered my question either.

White people almost always say "he/she is black" almost immediatly when describing someone who is black, yet when its a white person it almost always never mentioned.

When you describe white people you, just say "he/shes white" really, why not English ,Scottish, Irish, Welsh, Eastern European?

Oh, and Im not offended by anything anyone says.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> Dear me,,what a rant.
> 
> To be fair you never answered my question either.
> 
> ...


Because you dont know if they are indeed English or irish or scottish etc. They are indeed white tho. If i knew for a fact they were Scottish, Welsh then i would say they Scottish fella or the welsh lass, but i dont know from just looking at them so i wouldnt want to offend anyone by calling them a nationality they were not.

Banz babe, you seriously need to get yourself a job, trolling this forum for arguments/debates with people must get boring at some point in your day 

P.s sweet pea, i wasnt ranting, you took it upon yourself to read it thinking i was having a rant while i was typing it  x

I did answer your question, because i said i wouldnt call anyone by their colour, apart from white people


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

banzi said:


> White people almost always say "he/she is black" almost immediatly when describing someone who is black, yet when its a white person it almost always never mentioned.


That's true when white people are the majority.

When I worked at a place which was about 50:50 white and asian, everyone, white or asian would mention a person's ethnicity (usually white or Pakistani) when describing them. It's like Guess Who I suppose, eliminates 50% of people right away.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Because you dont know if they are indeed English or irish or scottish etc. They are indeed white tho. If i knew for a fact they were Scottish, Welsh then i would say they Scottish fella or the welsh lass, but i dont know from just looking at them so i wouldnt want to offend anyone by calling them a nationality they were not.
> 
> Banz babe, you seriously need to get yourself a job, trolling this forum for arguments/debates with people must get boring at some point in your day
> 
> ...


I have a job, its just a bit quiet at the moment

You just contradicted yourself but Im not bothered now, your right, I should ease off trolling. :tongue:


----------



## Arliquin (Sep 7, 2014)

Banzi on top form in this thread

Bloke in the OP looks about 15 so may be attractive to teenage girls and male fashion designers


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> I have a job, its just a bit quiet at the moment
> 
> You just contradicted yourself but Im not bothered now, your right, I should ease off trolling. :tongue:


Very quiet by the looks of it :tongue:

Please enlighten me how have i contradicted myself? You obviously care enough to take the time to type "you contradicted yourself" so please, go on explain, you said work it quiet you have the time :tongue:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Arliquin said:


> Banzi on top form in this thread
> 
> Bloke in the OP looks about 15 so may be attractive to teenage girls and male fashion designers


Banz is ALWAYS on top form :thumb:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

richardrahl said:


> You're kidding nobody, sh1tbag. We all know you've got a face like a donkey having an orgasm.
> 
> And OP, I love how Merkleman is on your tag list for female opinions and nobody questions it.


"A face like a donkey having an orgasm" that has raised some interesting questions mate, but who am I to judge :innocent:


----------



## Arliquin (Sep 7, 2014)

Verno said:


> "A face like a donkey having an orgasm" that has raised some interesting questions mate, but who am I to judge :innocent:












perfect face


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Very quiet by the looks of it :tongue:
> 
> *Please enlighten me how have i contradicted myself?* You obviously care enough to take the time to type "you contradicted yourself" so please, go on explain, you said work it quiet you have the time :tongue:


You didnt, I just wanted to get one last post out of you.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> You didnt, I just wanted to get one last post out of you.


ROLMFAO :lol: good one dude :laugh:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

banzi said:


> Wow, even more suggestions that being gay is somehow something to be mocked.
> 
> Way to go mate.


One up the bum no harm done


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes said:


> He's 22 married with a kid believe it or not.


i find that hard to believe, :confused1:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

mrwright said:


> One up the bum no harm done


jab the poo shame on you?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Katielou22 said:


> Ugh not my type, way too skinny and young looking for me haha


racist


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Katielou22 said:


> Just the tip of the iceberg I'd say... Haha


you have some jolly nice pectorals ma'am


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

ugly little git he is


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Eh?



Pinky said:


> I wouldnt describe him/her as black, id more than likely say jamaican.





Pinky said:


> Because you dont know if they are indeed English or irish or scottish etc. They are indeed white tho. If i knew for a fact they were Scottish, Welsh then i would say they Scottish fella or the welsh lass, but i dont know from just looking at them so i wouldnt want to offend anyone by calling them a nationality they were not.


Are all black people Jamaican then?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Marvin Monkey said:


> *Oriental,* plastic and baby faced, i mean are you sure he's actually male and not one of them Thai lady boys?
> 
> If I was going to dip my toe in the water I'd at least want to come away with a stubble rash for my efforts! :thumb:


dat feel when half Japanese


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

My lass said he looks like me in some of my pics. If I was younger and less haggard. The charmer.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Eh?
> 
> Are all black people Jamaican then?


Whey hey its the female version of Sax.

Have you read all the conversation? Where did i say all black people are Jamaica? I DIDNT!! I was just saying. They could be afro carribbean etc. But if you had read the whole conversation between me n banz he said how would you describe someone you knew to a stranger? So as your describing your friend youd know their ethical background so you'd know whether to address them as Jamaican, afro carribbean so on and so forth. I don't refer to anyone by their colour, their ethnical background yes.

Let me guess in wrong and im racist.

Let me take it, school has finished and your trolling for a argument!!! If so go find someone else, as i aint interested.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Pinky said:


> ...youd know their ethical background... ...their ethnical background yes...


You just threw me because you said he/she, I would naturally have assumed that if you were talking about a specific friend you would know their sex.

You got one thing right anyway, school is indeed finished. :thumb:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Lotte said:


> You just threw me because you said he/she, I would naturally have assumed that if you were talking about a specific friend you would know their sex.
> 
> You got one thing right anyway, school is indeed finished. :thumb:


Not for people who have to stay for after school club :001_tt2:

Yeah he or she, if i was describing my mate do you who was stood next to someone who looked similar from the back id say Natalie the Jamaican girl. Whats wrong with that? Its better than calling someone black as they are not, same as white people are not white, white people take less offense to being called white then jamaida/afro carribbean people do to being called black.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Pinky said:


> Whats wrong with that? Its better than calling someone black as they are not, same as white people are not white, white people take less offense to being called white then jamaida/afro carribbean people do to being called black.


Even the most PC crippled person recognises that "black" is the acceptable, non offensive term.

Strange how you think "paki" is not offensive but "black" is.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Varg said:


> Even the most PC crippled person recognises that "black" is the acceptable, non offensive term.
> 
> Strange how you think "paki" is not offensive but "black" is.


WTF? I take it you dont do after school club? I didn't know the history behind the term paki, and like alot of other people thought paki was short for Pakistani just as brit is short for British.

No according to someone referring to a person as black clearly shows your racist!!!


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Pinky said:


> WTF? I take it you dont do after school club? I didn't know the history behind the term paki, and like alot of other people thought paki was short for Pakistani just as brit is short for British.
> 
> No according to someone referring to a person as black clearly shows your racist!!!


Oh, you've changed your opinion on "paki" then, fair enough.

"according to someone referring to a person as black clearly shows your racist"

In your post you said jamaican / afro carribean people take offense to being called black.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

banzi said:


> Racist people always say they have black friends, thats how they give away their racism.
> 
> Calling people "queer" isn't the norm if you accept gay people.
> 
> Stop kicking when you fall in quicksand, you sink faster.


Lol your post is hilarious. You clearly have no clue who i'am do you, as your sitting there being a keyboard warrior, but I'm glad you feel you have the basis to understand what my friend group is like and who I'm friends with.

I was being colloquial using the term 'queer', if it somehow made you think that I'm homophobic....well you need to check yourself into a padded white room lol and stop picking arguments with individuals on a internet forum. Its really pathetic and sad, and probably only because of your past experiences in life that 1 singular word has effected you to the point of creating a discussion to this magnitude.

I really haven't got time for your nit picky BS unfortunately, all the best.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Varg said:


> Oh, you've changed your opinion on "paki" then, fair enough.
> 
> "according to someone referring to a person as black clearly shows your racist"
> 
> In your post you said jamaican / afro carribean people take offense to being called black.


Yeah i said in that thread i didnt realise the bad background behind the word paki, even calling a Pakistani a paki.

Yep not mentioning any names, read back thru this thread and you'll see. Said person said if you distinguish between people (friends) as black and white it shows you have racist tenancies.

Some people take offense at a lot of things. A bloke at my place doesn't like being called black, where as my friend prefers to be called black compared to coloured. Each to their own i suppose.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Verno said:


> "A face like a donkey having an orgasm" that has raised some interesting questions mate, but who am I to judge :innocent:


Yeah, probably gave away a bit too much there, didn't I... :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

richardrahl said:


> Yeah, probably gave away a bit too much there, didn't I... :lol:


Not at all mate :wink:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Not for people who have to stay for after school club :001_tt2:
> 
> Yeah he or she, if i was describing my mate do you who was stood next to someone who looked similar from the back *id say Natalie the Jamaican girl.* Whats wrong with that? Its better than calling someone black as they are not, same as white people are not white, white people take less offense to being called white then jamaida/afro carribbean people do to being called black.


If she was born in the UK shes English, she isnt Jamaican.


----------



## Arliquin (Sep 7, 2014)

lewishart said:


> Lol your post is hilarious. You clearly have no clue who i'am do you, as your sitting there being a keyboard warrior, but I'm glad you feel you have the basis to understand what my friend group is like and who I'm friends with.
> 
> I was being colloquial using the term 'queer', if it somehow made you think that I'm homophobic....well you need to check yourself into a padded white room lol and stop picking arguments with individuals on a internet forum. Its really pathetic and sad, and probably only because of your past experiences in life that 1 singular word has effected you to the point of creating a discussion to this magnitude.
> 
> I really haven't got time for your nit picky BS unfortunately, all the best.


Are you related to Luis Suárez?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

lewishart said:


> Lol your post is hilarious. You clearly have no clue who i'am do you, as your sitting there being a keyboard warrior, but I'm glad you feel you have the basis to understand what my friend group is like and who I'm friends with.
> 
> I was being colloquial using the term 'queer', if it somehow made you think that I'm homophobic....well you need to check yourself into a padded white room lol and stop picking arguments with individuals on a internet forum. Its really pathetic and sad, and probably only because of your past experiences in life that 1 singular word has effected you to the point of creating a discussion to this magnitude.
> 
> I really haven't got time for your nit picky BS unfortunately, all the best.


Meltdown


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Because you dont know if they are indeed English or irish or scottish etc. They are indeed white tho. If i knew for a fact they were Scottish, Welsh then i would say they Scottish fella or the welsh lass, but i dont know from just looking at them so i wouldnt want to offend anyone by calling them a nationality they were not.
> 
> Banz babe, you seriously need to get yourself a job, trolling this forum for arguments/debates with people must get boring at some point in your day
> 
> ...


Banz babe :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

banzi said:


> Saying "I have black friends" indicates you see a difference between the black ones and white ones, why should it matter.
> 
> Think about this
> 
> ...


describe a black person to me.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

graham58 said:


> describe a black person to me.


they are black.

If you want a specific answer ask a specific question.

Now, would you like me to descripe a specific black person?

Whos this?

About 5'10, wears joudpurs and a monicle, used to have a gap in his front teeth but not any more has a shaved head, hes about 49.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

graham58 said:


> describe a black person to me.


Shiney when wet?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> they are black.
> 
> If you want a specific answer ask a specific question.
> 
> ...


Eubank.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

graham58 said:


> describe a black person to me.


Tattoo on face boxer, wife beater


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Married to Jay-Z


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Well this has gone off topic lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes said:


> Well this has gone off topic lol


Spanish dictator..there we are back on track...well nearly


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

Alain Delon had a perfect face










And he was not a girl.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

If somebody is black they are black what is it with the faux outrage on this forum


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> If somebody is black they are black what is it with the faux outrage on this forum


Who appears to be outraged?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

banzi said:


> Who appears to be outraged?


You and the doll both quoting Pinky-steam coming out your ears


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

W t f


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> You and the doll both quoting Pinky-steam coming out your ears


Im not offended at all, I couldnt care less what people call people.

My only comment is that when white people describe a black person they always start with their colour but when describing a white person they dont, do they just assume that you know they are talking aboiut a white person?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

banzi said:


> Married to Jay-Z


black Beyoncé


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> black Beyoncé


mixed race Beyonce.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

banzi said:


> Im not offended at all, I couldnt care less what people call people.
> 
> My only comment is that when white people describe a black person they always start with their colour but when describing a white person they dont, do they just assume that you know they are talking aboiut a white person?


Well of course they do, dunno why you're getting you knickers in a twist over it


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> Well of course they do, dunno why you're getting you knickers in a twist over it


It was an observation not a knicker twist.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

banzi said:


> they are black.
> 
> If you want a specific answer ask a specific question.
> 
> ...


no the reason i asked that question was because a few years ago i was talking to a friend of mine who is black and i made a comment that all black people look the same,no they dont he said thats a racist remark.what i meant is that most black people have curly black hair ,broad nose and large lips ,its not racist its a discription,like most chinese have straight black hair ,narrow eyes ,and a as we call it a yellow skin colour.where as most english people have a varity of hair colour,from blonde ,light brown,dark brown ,black some have straight hair some curly,ect,ect.my point is it was purely a casual remark with nothing meant in anyway racist,but was tuned into a racist remark by a friend of mine.i think this racist thing as got way too far out of hand and we should all just accept who we are.now i will wait for all the racist name calling again.


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

Be what you wont just stay a way from me,,....

The taste of pussy on my thounge is what its all about.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

graham58 said:


> no the reason i asked that question was because a few years ago i was talking to a friend of mine who is black and i made a comment that all black people look the same,no they dont he said thats a racist remark.what i meant is that most black people have curly black hair ,broad nose and large lips ,its not racist its a discription,like most chinese have straight black hair ,narrow eyes ,and a as we call it a yellow skin colour.where as most english people have a varity of hair colour,from blonde ,light brown,dark brown ,black some have straight hair some curly,ect,ect.my point is it was purely a casual remark with nothing meant in anyway racist,but was tuned into a racist remark by a friend of mine.i think this racist thing as got way too far out of hand and we should all just accept who we are.now i will wait for all the racist name calling again.


a skinny guy goes to a fancy dress in a pair of brown leather trunks covered in brown make up , when he gets there the party organiser says "You cant come in like that, its racist" , the guy replies, "Im a Twiglet"

Does that make the party organiser racist because he assumed he was blacking up?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i dont think beyonce is mixed race. im pretty sure her mother is black but has quite light skin


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> i dont think beyonce is mixed race. im pretty sure her mother is black but has quite light skin


shes Creole.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dana said:


> Be what you wont just stay a way from me,,....
> 
> The taste of pussy on my thounge is what its all about.


Gaylord


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

banzi said:


> a skinny guy goes to a fancy dress in a pair of brown leather trunks covered in brown make up , when he gets there the party organiser says "You cant come in like that, its racist" , the guy replies, "Im a Twiglet"
> 
> Does that make the party organiser racist because he assumed he was blacking up?


The party organiser isn't racist, just presumptious and overly PC.


----------



## Nath88 (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

banzi said:


> a skinny guy goes to a fancy dress in a pair of brown leather trunks covered in brown make up , when he gets there the party organiser says "You cant come in like that, its racist" , the guy replies, "Im a Twiglet"
> 
> Does that make the party organiser racist because he assumed he was blacking up?


if he doesn,t like twiglets,yes.


----------

